# GIVEAWAY for Inkbrid Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 24, 2020)

GIVEAWAY for *Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHP-1P has ended. *BIG Congratulations to the winner 

 DrewJ
 !!Please send me a msg to claim your prize.    
*Offer 15% OFF CODE for friends who didn't win! Will SAVE $3.3！*Perfect gift for your family and friends.*
15% CODE: MDEFTFPB
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,Good morning!
Inkbird would like to offer a free  Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer here!Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight.Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.
*Rules: *Please comment below what country you come fromwill have a chance to win this $21.99 bbq thermometer.
The winner is randomly picked on* Feb 28*. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tropics (Feb 24, 2020)

USA Thanks again for being a sponsor
Richie


----------



## mike1ranger (Feb 24, 2020)

USA.  Thanks for another chance


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 24, 2020)

United States of America!

Another great offer from a great sponsor. . . Thanks for the opportunity.

Please count me in.

John


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 24, 2020)

USA
Thanks for being a sponser.


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 24, 2020)

USA
Thanks for being a sponsor.
Teddy


----------



## DrewJ (Feb 24, 2020)

USA
Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 24, 2020)

Not entering the raffle.  Just wanted to say we are very lucky to have 

 Inkbirdbbq
 on the board!

Thank you for your support and great products!


----------



## adam15 (Feb 24, 2020)

USA. Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 24, 2020)

USA! Great products from a great sponsor!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2020)

Please don't include me. Great give away!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2020)

USA Thanks


----------



## cooperman (Feb 24, 2020)

USA, thanks and great products


----------



## dr k (Feb 24, 2020)

USA. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## udaman (Feb 24, 2020)

thx inkbird a friend just got a smoker, i said to come this site cause u guys have great deals on thermometers, if i win i will pass  it along to them 
ont canada


----------



## rev579 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird! USA. This would be an upgrade from my analog therms.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 24, 2020)

United States of America! 

I'll play along.  Thanks for Sponsoring!


----------



## JJS (Feb 24, 2020)

USA thanks for the opportunity


----------



## isitdoneyet (Feb 24, 2020)

USA 
Thanks again for the giveaway.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 24, 2020)

USA 
Got a couple other brands, Inkbird I know would be good.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

USA! 

Thank you for all you do for SMF!


----------



## big t bbq (Feb 24, 2020)

USA thanks for the chance at the give away!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 24, 2020)

USA thanks again inbird for another great giveaway!!


----------



## smokininidaho (Feb 24, 2020)

USA, thanks inkbird!


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Feb 24, 2020)

USA . Thank you


----------



## Jett (Feb 24, 2020)

USA  inkbird has great products


----------



## Ricardo's (Feb 25, 2020)

USA USA USA!!! count me in


----------



## Murray (Feb 25, 2020)

Canada


----------



## DrewJ (Mar 2, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY for *Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHP-1P has ended. *BIG Congratulations to the winner
> 
> DrewJ
> !!Please send me a msg to claim your prize.



Thanks so much! I sent you a message!


----------



## conradjw (Mar 2, 2020)

USA


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 2, 2020)

conradjw said:


> USA


Hi friend,thanks for the support.the giveaway has ended,Please look forward to the next giveaway.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 3, 2020)

congrats drewj , got yourself a nice gift there.  another great giveaway from inkbird!!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you Inkbird for your generosity. Congratulations Drew J. . .


----------

